# Mirror background



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I am toying with the idea of getting a mirror cut to fit the back of my aquarium to act as a background. Is this a good idea or will it cause my fish any stress or anything? It seems like i remember hearing a long time ago that you couldn't put a certain type of fish by a mirror b/c it will attack it's reflection. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

A betta will, I think, or as well as other highly territoral fish. But I still see they sell aquarium with a mirror as the background. To me, it's better not to use...
PS: The aquarium will not look so attractive anyway, I'm sure!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a semi reflective background on my 20g and never encountered any problems though I suppose if you have some really agressive fish it might angry them up. I would think it would look pretty good though.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Good, cause I though it was a bad idea. I may now use the empty one (in fact, I keep 22 turtles in) as another aquarium...


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

A Chinese Alage Eater will attack a mirror too.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I just wouldnt want to use one...


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

*mirror*

I hate to disagree with so many people but my experience is not quite as stated. I've used smaller mirrors on the side of the tank as a way of diffusing aggresive behaviour between fish. While initially, fish like Bettas and Cichlids get angry at the reflection, within a couple of hours they usually tone down their anger. They often give up displaying altogether within a day or 2. I've never had any injuries from this.

JMO.

Chris


----------



## margo (May 21, 2005)

When I had my aquarium, I had a mirror background and my fish loved it. They'd zip around and stop and look at themselves, then zip away. They really enjoyed it. Siamese Fighters don't like them I don't think. Or any snake-type fish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I to had a reflective backround on my 60 hex and the schooling fish enjoyed the extra company. And it made the tank look even deeper.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

drosera said:


> I hate to disagree with so many people but my experience is not quite as stated. I've used smaller mirrors on the side of the tank as a way of diffusing aggresive behaviour between fish. While initially, fish like Bettas and Cichlids get angry at the reflection, within a couple of hours they usually tone down their anger. They often give up displaying altogether within a day or 2. I've never had any injuries from this.
> 
> JMO.
> 
> Chris


It may be right, I don't know niether as I have never tried. But how do you think if the whole background is a mirrow?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

fishdoc beat me to it, but mirrors are great for schooling fish, since it gives them the sense of being in a bigger school. They can't interact with the reflections in regard to pecking order of course, but being in a bigger school really calms them down a bit. It also looks fantastic.
Naturally, some fish don't like their reflections. Some experimentation with a smaller mirror piece could prove useful before covering the entire background.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So maybe I'll change my plan a bit, I won't keep the betta on that 30 gal tank (background is a mirrow) rather than that, a school of 8 neons, what do you think? 
Thanks


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, I will second fish doc's motion. The reason I kept my background was beacuse it did give the tank much more depth.


----------

